# What is the difference between a sieve and an undercut rock?



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I think a sieve is made up of rocks that the water flows through but catches everything else, like boaters. An undercut is a rock that water flows under and catch stuff like boaters. :?:


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Undercut: Supermax or 1st Falls on Bailey

Sieve: The entirety of U. Taos Box

Basically, an undercut is generally one rock or a cliff where the rock extends further upstream above water than it does underwater. Therefore, anything underwater will also go under at least part of the rock. A sieve looks a lot like a spagetti strainer. Water goes through at multiple points, but none of them are big enough for a boat/boater. These can be made by a pile of rocks or multiple logs across the current. Strainers can also be made by several undercut rocks. They're used interchangeably on the buzz because they esentially mean the same thing - stay the hell away.


----------



## cosurfgod (Oct 10, 2003)

So what's the difference between a strainer and a sieve? Both can be made of rock or lumber and allow water through but not boats/ boaters. 
:?:


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I think of strainers as piles of logs, sticks, branches, etc that have accumulated and are waiting to accumulate a swimmer. As for a seive, that could be rocks that do the same. Its quibbling over fine points from here on out. As Keck said, "They're used interchangeably on the buzz because they esentially mean the same thing - stay the hell away." 

--Andy


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Not that it really matters, but you can go through a sieve. It's definetly not reccomended (and never by choice), but I have actually went through two of them in 11 years of kayaking. They literally suck. 

An undercut doesn't have a drain at the back of it. It's just current flowing underneath a side of a rock. 

A sieve has water going through an actual hole underground (or under rock). It's like a natural underwater tunnel, and it can be short or very long. 

Strainers invovle wood, or metal debries etc., never rock.


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

Kyle "Little Spoon" McCutchen's descripition is pretty much what I've always gone by. 

If you see a big rock with alot of current slamming right into it, with zero water pillow, you can bet some form of sieve or undercut is at work.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

I concur with Mr. Keck, sieves and undercuts both need to be eliminated from your daily regimine. They both will cause major problems in your "cool factor".

Lates
Kent

PS. Keck, how dee eyeballs?
P.S.S. Spencer Heights was fun today, needs a little more H20 though.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Eyes are awesome! I'm pissed you got on spencer and I didn't make it. I'll be hitting Pine Creek on next tuesday if you're interested. Stay away from those straining, undercut, sieved out pin/broach rocks - ok, I'm a little buzzed.


----------

